# Баян "Мелодия"



## afonya (27 Июл 2017)

Например, не могу найти про вес баяна "мелодия",сколько у него кнопок. С какого года выпускался и т.п.  Даже в википедии ничего нету,про известную терку,как буд-то она и не существовала вообще) 

Кто знает напишите,что знаете подробней про баян " Тульский" или "Мелодия" из г. Тула. Вы также считаете,что они самые лучшие в бюджетном сигменте? 
Хочу купить этот баян,который на фото, как думаете хороший? И по фото нормальный ли.


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2017)

*afonya*,

Уважаемый! А не проще ли для начала все-таки напрячься и почитать материалы данного форума или поискать в сети? МОжет не надо с места в карьер то сразу?

По поводу вопроса: баян/аккордеон/скрипку/фортепиано не оценивают по фото...


----------



## sedovmika (27 Июл 2017)

Было у меня несколько "Тёрок", один баян до сих пор во владении. Ну что можно сказать? Качество разнится, но не сильно. Легкий инструмент, довольно надежный. Минусы для меня: туговатая, шумная правая клавиатура. Состояние редко бывает хорошее, конечно требуется ремонт. Для меня идеальным из тульских инструментов оказался... Этюд 205 М2! Легкая правая клавиатура, гриф имеет наклон назад около 10-15 градусов, - играть легко и приятно (большой палец хорошо "ложится" на клавиатуру). Внутри тоже хорошо все продумано, резонаторы в правой установлены на искусственную замшу, приклеенную к деке (как на Вельтмайстер Супита), - очень надежно и практично. Вес примерно как у Тёрки; легко найти инструмент в приличном состоянии. Минус - облазит ажурка на правой стороне, можно подмазать черным лаком для ногтей если площадь небольшая, или найти способ как покрасить алюминиевую ажурку.


----------



## afonya (28 Июл 2017)

sedovmika/ писал:


> (как на Вельтмайстер Супита), - очень надежно и практично.


Спасибо. А не подскажите,что делать если клапаны в "Мелодии" Тульской изогнулись,и открыли разъем. можно ли как-то их поменять?  Вот фото


----------



## sedovmika (28 Июл 2017)

Делается это очень просто и эффективно: также как мы выпрямляем скрученную полоску бумаги - скручиваем её в рулончик в противоположную изгибу сторону. С клапанами (лайкой) это делаем так: отрываем лайку от резонатора, скручиваем в трубочку большим и указательным пальцами, в противоположную сторону от изгиба. Так поступаем со всеми скрученными лайками и аккуратно складываем их по порядку. Пока они лежат, замечу что внутренние лайки, как правило, не требуют такой процедуры - они ровные, поэтому оставляем их в покое (иначе пришлось бы снимать планки а потом заливать их). Затем наклеиваем оторванные лайки ПВА (очень удобно применять ПВА в тюбике - выдавливаем его как зубную пасту, сколько нужно), причем ориентируемся на следы от старого клея и наносим ПВА на место старого, не больше (по площади). Далее, приглаживаем приклееную лайку пальцем к планке, чтобы она прилегала ровно. В завершении надо поиграть недельки две на инструменте (чтобы лайки "прихлопались" по месту), и, если необходимо, настроить голоса.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Июл 2017)

Лайки хорошо очистить после снятия с планок путем приклеивания их, ворсистой стороной к малярной ленте, скотчу с последующим отрыванием, - ворс поднимается и лайка очищается от пыли и грязи.


----------



## afonya (28 Июл 2017)

sedovmika писал:


> Лайки хорошо очистить после снятия с планок путем приклеивания их, ворсистой стороной к малярной ленте, скотчу с последующим отрыванием, - ворс поднимается и лайка очищается от пыли и грязи.


Спасибо, при игре,когда я раздвигаю меха,то издаются звук. Но как как мне его найти? Где издается этот звук,если даже не знаю с левой или провой стороны.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2017)

Баян звучит без нажатия кнопок? Перебирайте приводы клапанов, сами клапана, смотрите деки. Там вообще есть чем заняться, если уж есть  умения и стремления. Хотя Ваша фраза "Клапана изогнулись и открыли разъём))" заставляет сказать: "Ничего не трогайте! Несите инструмент мастеру!"..
А кстати, где Вы нашли баян якобы "Мелодия" из Тулы?   "Мелодия"- чисто кировский баян. А в Туле просто было Производственное Объединение "Мелодия".   И баяны "Мелодия" в Туле никогда не выпускали.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Июл 2018)

Всем доброго здоровья. Прошу спецов дать мне совет. Я не спец. поэтому прошу простить за "лексикон". Баян тульский 61x120. В левой руке запищала одна нотка.Сначала думал запала кнопка, но нет. Отсоединил полукорпус-планки все на месте. Возможно слетела на клапане кожа. Как туда добраться, приклеить её на место. Стоит ли заморачиваться, если с этим никогда не связывался, или лучше искать спеца? С уважением !


----------



## ugly (7 Июл 2018)

С левой сложно - надо всю механику разобрать, чтобы до клапанов добраться. Хотя в некоторых инструментах переклеивают лайку со стороны меха, но это как переборка двигателя через выхлопную трубу...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Июл 2018)

Спасибо вам ! Я понял. Значит нужен мастер. Баянисты кто из Ростовской области, подскажите куда можно обратиться с ремонтом, к хорошему мастеру ? Баянчик в хорошем внешнем видом. Хотелось бы поставить его на ход. С уважением!


----------



## dj.sator (17 Авг 2018)

Охренеть,это вы сами себя рекомендуете что ли? Ну и жесть


----------



## gruz47gen (21 Авг 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> "Охренеть" - это, скорее всего, к вам относится, поскольку вы, не поняв сути моего обращения, все ставите с ног на голову. Человеку нужен мастер по ремонту баянов, желательно в Ростовской области. Я баяны не ремонтирую, но знаю мастера, который отлично это делает, причем именно в Ростовской области.  Указал его координаты ЮрийКазакБаянко, но модераторы их удалили: воспринимаются как реклама, а она на форуме запрещена. Тем не менее, желание помочь человеку осталось - сам оказывался в такой ситуации. И я даю ему ему вызвавшую вашу саркастическую оценку ссылку на свою страницу в ВКонтакте, где мы смогли бы встретиться и обсудить проблему. Ее тоже удалили, видимо, посчитав все той же саморекламой. Надеюсь, вы не охренели, читая это мое несколько затянувшееся разъяснение? Форум, как я понимаю, для того и предназначен, чтобы зашедшие на него получали ответы на возникшие у них вопросы. Я попытался поделиться  полезной для  ЮрийКазакБаянко информацией, которая наверняка позволила бы решить его проблему. Но безуспешно. Надеюсь, вы подскажете свой, правильный вариант связи?


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2018)

*gruz47gen*,e

Личные сообщения - правильный способ и о нем я Вам уже писал


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (21 Авг 2018)

gruz47gen    С уважением к вам!  Если вас не затруднит, скиньте мне на мою почту координаты мастера. [email protected]


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (25 Янв 2022)

Всем здравствуйте ! Случилась поломка с моим баяном Мелодия тульский 61х120. Высох видать клей и отошла подошва от резонатора.Что делать не знаю. Посмотрел ролики разобрать то не сложно. Можно и приклеить подошву. А восковать что и как -это уже наука для меня. По остальным резонаторам примерно тоже уже началось. Жалко баян в утиль списывать, в очень хорошем косметическом и механческом состоянии.Посоветуйте спецы что можно предпринять. С уважением !


----------



## AlexDm (25 Янв 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Всем здравствуйте ! Случилась поломка с моим баяном Мелодия тульский 61х120. Высох видать клей и отошла подошва от резонатора.Что делать не знаю. Посмотрел ролики разобрать то не сложно. Можно и приклеить подошву. А восковать что и как -это уже наука для меня. По остальным резонаторам примерно тоже уже началось. Жалко баян в утиль списывать, в очень хорошем косметическом и механческом состоянии.Посоветуйте спецы что можно предпринять. С уважением !


Снять с резонаторов несколько голосовых планок на протяжении отклеившейся деревянной рейки, хорошо очистить от воска и клея. Клеем ПВА Столяр обильно промазать склеевыемые поверхности и сжать струбциной или тисками. Для надежности я сверлю по пару отверстий сверху резонаторов (с самого края, где позволяет толщина крайней перегородки) сверлом 2-3 мм. и скрепляю типа "деревянными гвоздями", которые тоже сажу на клей ПВА. После высыхания поставить голосовые планки на место и перевосковать. Я пользуюсь воском с парафином 70 к 30%, воск должен быть чистым. Вы сможете сами это сделать обычной кисточкой для рисования, мокаете в горячий воск и маленькими промежутками наносите в нужные места, получается сразу очень аккуратно. Кисточка лучше тоненькая. 
А резонаторы расклеиваются от излишнего прижатия к деке. Не усердствуйте закручивая винты-шурупы, достаточно минимального прижима. 
За кисточку может кто-то осудит, но у меня это получается быстро и качественно.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (26 Янв 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Снять с резонаторов несколько голосовых планок на протяжении отклеившейся деревянной рейки, хорошо очистить от воска и клея. Клеем ПВА Столяр обильно промазать склеевыемые поверхности и сжать струбциной или тисками. Для надежности я сверлю по пару отверстий сверху резонаторов (с самого края, где позволяет толщина крайней перегородки) сверлом 2-3 мм. и скрепляю типа "деревянными гвоздями", которые тоже сажу на клей ПВА. После высыхания поставить голосовые планки на место и перевосковать. Я пользуюсь воском с парафином 70 к 30%, воск должен быть чистым. Вы сможете сами это сделать обычной кисточкой для рисования, мокаете в горячий воск и маленькими промежутками наносите в нужные места, получается сразу очень аккуратно. Кисточка лучше тоненькая.
> А резонаторы расклеиваются от излишнего прижатия к деке. Не усердствуйте закручивая винты-шурупы, достаточно минимального прижима.
> За кисточку может кто-то осудит, но у меня это получается быстро и качественно.


Поправка. Не надо воск с парафином. Давно придуман рецепт мастики:
1. Воск пчелиный - 210г
2. Канифоль - 80г
3. Скипидар живичный - 7,5г
4. Льняное масло - 2,5г
Пользуйтесь на здоровье))


----------



## AlexDm (26 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Поправка. Не надо воск с парафином. Давно придуман рецепт мастики:
> 1. Воск пчелиный - 210г
> 2. Канифоль - 80г
> 3. Скипидар живичный - 7,5г
> ...


Знаю про такой рецепт, но со своего опыта могу сделать вывод, что на инструментах разных производителей смесь для заливки голосовых планок совершенно разная. Канифоль, например, встречается в тех же тёрках, со временем сильно высыхает и начинается "зыбение" голосов. В практике перевосковывал Weltmeister Grandina, который был оставлен на солнцепёке и все голосовые планки сплыли с резонаторов, что не случилось бы с Туляком. Один клиент покупал итальянскую заливку, на взгляд там тоже нету канифоли, состав показался весьма мягким.


----------



## MAN (26 Янв 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> А восковать что и как - это уже наука для меня. Посоветуйте, спецы, что можно предпринять, жалко баян в утиль списывать,.


А вариантов тут всего два, собственно:
1) изучать и осваивать означенную "науку" самому;
2) отдать инструмент для ремонта в руки того, кто этой "наукой" уже владеет.
Выбор за вами.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Янв 2022)

Всем спасибо, за помощь ! С уважением , всех благ !


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Янв 2022)

Безотносительно к текстам рецептов, ибо и те и те неверны).
Слово "Мелодия" как название баяна- эти Кировский инструмент, предшественник Рубинов и Кировского-3. 
Называть тулки этим словом есть ошибка. Просто в те далёкие годы появилось название "Мелодия", которое обозначало производственное объединение. Никаких тульских "Мелодий" не было. Было ПО.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Янв 2022)

Разобрал я свой ПО снял резонатор,вынул гвоздики.И всё рассыпалось на много кусков. Вообщем резонатор весь высох. Планки конечно маркировал где куда какая. И на этом всё. Звонил мастеру, тот сказал переклейка и перевосковка (без настройки) стоит 5 тыс. Есть ли смысл ремонта, или донора проще купить?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (26 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Безотносительно к текстам рецептов, ибо и те и те неверны).
> Слово "Мелодия" как название баяна- эти Кировский инструмент, предшественник Рубинов и Кировского-3.
> Называть тулки этим словом есть ошибка. Просто в те далёкие годы появилось название "Мелодия", которое обозначало производственное объединение. Никаких тульских "Мелодий" не было. Было ПО.


Уважаемый коллега, помню, что Вы предпочитаете добавлять в мастику значительно больше канифоли. Поделитесь Вашим рецептом? И пару слов почему именно такое решение по Вашему мнению наиболее оправдано?
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## MAN (26 Янв 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Разобрал я свой ПО снял резонатор,вынул гвоздики.И всё рассыпалось на много кусков. Вообщем резонатор весь высох. Планки конечно маркировал где куда какая. И на этом всё. Звонил мастеру...


Вот неправильный это алгоритм действий - сперва наломать дров, запустив в инструмент шаловливые руки, а потом только обращаться к мастеру. Представьте на минуточку себя на его месте. Чем больше вы хотите сэкономить на ремонте, берясь за него самостоятельно, тем больше потом придется заплатить мастеру в случае, если в конце концов всё-таки придётся обратиться к нему. И это справедливо.
Ну возьмите да купите себе за 5 тысяч другой аналогичный баян, который, если сильно повезёт, точно так же рассыпется не на следующий день после покупки, а чуть позже. Вы поймите, даром вам качественно делать многотрудную и кропотливую работу вряд ли кто-то захочет, равно как и продавать за копейки инструмент в хорошем техническом состоянии (то есть, в случае баяна такого солидного возраста, недавно прошедший капитальный ремонт).


----------



## vyachek (27 Янв 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Разобрал я свой ПО снял резонатор,вынул гвоздики.И всё рассыпалось на много кусков. Вообщем резонатор весь высох. Планки конечно маркировал где куда какая. И на этом всё. Звонил мастеру, тот сказал переклейка и перевосковка (без настройки) стоит 5 тыс. Есть ли смысл ремонта, или донора проще купить?


Работоспособный инструмент такого формата вполне реально купить за 1...3 тр.


----------



## AlexDm (27 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Уважаемый коллега, помню, что Вы предпочитаете добавлять в мастику значительно больше канифоли. Поделитесь Вашим рецептом? И пару слов почему именно такое решение по Вашему мнению наиболее оправдано?
> Заранее благодарю.


В Республике Беларусь выпускают мастеровые баяны "ZONTA" небольших размеров у которых кусковая правая часть, басовая - цельнопланочная. У нас в муз. школе есть два таких инструмента. Я обратил внимание на то, что планки пролиты клеем ПВА и прижаты к резонатору одним шурупчиком между двух голосовых планок. Когда был на фабрике то уточнил этот момент, да, на самом деле это проливка клеем. Прихожу к выводу - состав мастики может быть любой, главное, чтобы было надёжно и герметично.


----------



## ugly (27 Янв 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Прихожу к выводу - состав мастики может быть любой, главное, чтобы было надёжно и герметично.


Есть ещё вопрос ремонтопригодности. Или имеются в виду одноразовые инструменты?


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Есть ещё вопрос ремонтопригодности. Или имеются в виду одноразовые инструменты?


Зонта приближается к одноразовости стремительно


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Янв 2022)

Извините, Зонта далеко не эталон...
При всем уважении


----------



## AlexDm (28 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Извините, Зонта далеко не эталон...
> При всем уважении


ZONTA ничем не уступает Юпитеру или АККО. Среди названных моделей наравне имеются как эталоны так и сомнительного качества экземпляры. Как правило на фабриках к частным заказам относятся более ответственно, чем к заказам организаций. А по цене ZONTA для нас более доступный в сравнении с производителями РФ.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Янв 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> ZONTA ничем не уступает Юпитеру или АККО. Среди названных моделей наравне имеются как эталоны так и сомнительного качества экземпляры. Как правило на фабриках к частным заказам относятся более ответственно, чем к заказам организаций. А по цене ZONTA для нас более доступный в сравнении с производителями РФ.


Уважаю Ваше мнение. Но остаюсь при своем. Пока не слышал среди Зонта достойно звучащих инструментов. (Плиговку слушал).


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (28 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Вот неправильный это алгоритм действий - сперва наломать дров, запустив в инструмент шаловливые руки, а потом только обращаться к мастеру. Представьте на минуточку себя на его месте. Чем больше вы хотите сэкономить на ремонте, берясь за него самостоятельно, тем больше потом придется заплатить мастеру в случае, если в конце концов всё-таки придётся обратиться к нему. И это справедливо.
> Ну возьмите да купите себе за 5 тысяч другой аналогичный баян, который, если сильно повезёт, точно так же рассыпется не на следующий день после покупки, а чуть позже. Вы поймите, даром вам качественно делать многотрудную и кропотливую работу вряд ли кто-то захочет, равно как и продавать за копейки инструмент в хорошем техническом состоянии (то есть, в случае баяна такого солидного возраста, недавно прошедший капитальный ремонт).


Согласен с вами MAN.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Фев 2022)

Всем здаствуйте ! Решил я всё сам попробывать склеить резонатор и перевосковать голоса. Посмотрел много инфы. на эту тему. В случае неудачи ну думаю -ведь не велика и потеря. Сварил сие "зелье" всё по рецепту. Разобрал подписал, разложил, почистил, промыл, склеил и собрал. Класс-всё работает и всё звучит, как ни странно. Восковал акварельной плоской кисточкой, кстати очень чисто и аккуратно всё ей получается, ни капает и не течёт мастика.


----------



## AlexDm (11 Фев 2022)

ЮрийКазакБаянко написал(а):


> Всем здаствуйте ! Решил я всё сам попробывать склеить резонатор и перевосковать голоса. Посмотрел много инфы. на эту тему. В случае неудачи ну думаю -ведь не велика и потеря. Сварил сие "зелье" всё по рецепту. Разобрал подписал, разложил, почистил, промыл, склеил и собрал. Класс-всё работает и всё звучит, как ни странно. Восковал акварельной плоской кисточкой, кстати очень чисто и аккуратно всё ей получается, ни капает и не течёт мастика.


Молодчик! когда-то надо начинать. Я тоже пользуюсь кисточкой, посмотрел ролики с итальянской ложкой и буду осваивать. Как-то с ней быстрее получается.


----------

